
Jonathan Ive and the Future of Apple - sinak
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/02/23/shape-things-come
======
jballanc
My favorite story of Jonny Ive happened in the summer of 2008. At the time I
was in the student internship program at Apple, and as part of the program
each of the executives at Apple would sit down in Town Hall for a chat with
that year's group of interns. Some of the executives would come with a slide
deck briefly explaining what they did, something about the company, etc.
Johnny just came in, sat on a stool in the middle of the stage, said "What
would you like to know?", and started taking questions.

About 20 minutes in to the conversation, one student asked him: "Why are so
many of Apple's products white?" I think all of us expected some long
explication of the clean and unassuming quality of white as a color.

Instead, Johnny closed his eyes, took a breath, and said (as best as I can
recall), "Imagine something that doesn't exist. Imagine something completely
new. A new shape. A new device..." After a beat he continued, "Can you imagine
something like that?" At this point he was obviously doing the very thing he
was suggesting we all try. Then he opened his eyes and plainly said,
"Well...when I do they're always white!" Then he laughed like a little kid and
said, "I guess that sounds pretty ridiculous, huh?" and moved on to the next
question...

~~~
simonh
It always strikes me how things that other companies obsess over and create
entire vocabularies for (we don't sell products, we sell experiences!) and
experiment with obsessively come so naturaly to Apple. Other companies produce
hundreds of tweaked and targetted models of things in dozens of colours and
patterns that are produced by different market oriented product groups and
focus-tested to death.

Apple makes two products in the same category and they're both white, and
they're white not because marketing, esperiences, focus groups or demographics
but becuase Johny thinks it feels right for new things to be that way. Every
3-5 years or so they produce them in 5 different vivid primary colours, just
for fun.

Conversely Apple absolutely obsesses at the executive level over and
exhaustively iterates on seemingly trivial details like optimising the exact
minimum necessary number of buttons in a UI screen, the precision and fluidity
of a scrolling action and bounce animation, even just exactly the correct
shade of yellow in an icon (real example). Things most companies would assign
to a random intern and then forget about.

~~~
notsony
> exhaustively iterates on seemingly trivial details like optimising the exact
> minimum necessary number of buttons in a UI screen, the precision and
> fluidity...

This is a myth. The iOS maps debacle is just one example.

~~~
Kurtz79
If I'm not mistaken the "debacle" had to do much more with the underlying data
rather than the actual UI or design of the application.

And it might be just one example, but for some reason when speaking of "Apple
f..k ups" it's often the only one that comes up in discussions (at least in
recent times)... I would say that it's a pretty impressive record.

------
minthd
There's really one clear goal behind this: building Ive's image as a design
genius, responsible for the major decisions behind Apple's products, in the
same way Jobs's image was created. Why ? because it creates a unique image for
Apple's products - the products of genius, which really helps positioning them
as luxury brands.This is a common technique with many luxury brands.

But it's most likely a false image.Most likely Apple 's products design is due
to the talent of many designers within it's halls,the unique culture within,
and their intense attention to detail.

~~~
mike_hearn
Yes, you nailed it. They know Tim Cook can't carry the brand as a detail
obsessed designer so they need Ive to do so instead.

The problem is, does it work? I got a few impressions from the article, beyond
"Jony Ive is a really nice guy" which everyone seems to agree on.

One: all his experience is in hardware. All of it. He wasn't given any
responsibility over software design when Jobs was in charge at all. This leads
to the question of why, given their closeness .... I suspect it's because Jobs
knew that Ive is really an industrial hardware designer and the skills needed
to do great software design are different.

Two: he comes across as kind of burned out. He's spent years designing a
relatively small number of products, most of which are (as the article points
out) basically just variants on the same "slab of glass with a button" idea.
Can he really feel like he's fully exercising his design muscles in such an
environment? The article says several times he's sort of wanted to leave and
go off and do other things like luxury products several times, but feels he
can't go now because so many Apple employees depend on him.

Another thing is that the Apple (hardware) design team seems to be a lot
smaller than I expected. They have three recruiters and hire one designer _per
year_? Seriously? I've seen picky hiring before at Google but one hire per
year given three full time recruiters is crazy. This is meant to impress upon
us how incredibly elite and discerning Ive is. I read something else in it:
they are all friends who trust each other, and quite simply don't like hiring.
They are expected to do it by the company but would much prefer not to.

It also leads me to think they are having problems. The iPod and iPhone were
huge successes, partly because none of the competitors in those spaces cared
much about industrial design. In some areas (in-car systems?) that's still the
case. But increasingly Apple has been competing with Google and the big Asian
firms for consumer electronics, and there they have been losing their edge.

They started talking about the Apple watch in 2011. In 2015 it's still not on
the market. Meanwhile the Android team and their hardware partners have
launched several watches, of which the round Moto 360 has been attracting the
most attention (disclosure: I got one for Christmas, it's neat). But despite a
50+ page article, the journalist lets Jony Ive dismiss round watches in the
span of a single sentence. Apparently they just "don't make sense" because
smart watches are using "for lists". Except that they do make sense and the
one I have works pretty well.

I got the strong impression from reading this that the design team at Apple is
small, insular, ignores their competition completely, doesn't want to scale up
and doesn't feel any real sense of urgency. For example, they work long hours
but many of those hours were spent making dozens of slightly different sized
models so they could rediscover the insight that people wanted larger
smartphone screens. Something that all the other smartphone makers had already
realised ages ago, designed and shipped. Surely they could have reduced their
time to market by simply spending some time with their competitors products
instead?

~~~
doe88
All your arguments would carry more weight if Apple had released more failures
and its competitors more successes in the recent past. Which seems (at least
to me) not the case.

~~~
mike_hearn
Apple has released a tiny number of products that sell extremely well and are
very profitable, in Japan and English-speaking markets (USA, UK, Australia,
etc).

Their competitors have released more products that cater to a wider range of
people, and dominate the market elsewhere. In most European markets for
example iPhone sits at around 10% market share. It spikes when they release a
new version of the iPhone once a year then quickly settles back down again.

So it depends how you define success. Apple could be successful for a long
time in the same way Microsoft were successful for the last 15 years - by
being highly profitable and cranking out new versions of their flagship
products, whilst releasing very few new notable hits.

------
Osmium
Apparently, Ive helps design lightsabres now too:

> And Ive once sat next to J. J. Abrams at a boozy dinner party in New York,
> and made what Abrams recalled as “very specific” suggestions about the
> design of lightsabres. Abrams told me that “Star Wars: The Force Awakens”
> would reflect those thoughts, but he wouldn’t say how. After the release of
> the film’s first trailer—which featured a fiery new lightsabre, with a cross
> guard, and a resemblance to a burning crucifix—I asked Ive about his
> contribution. “It was just a conversation,” he said, then explained that,
> although he’d said nothing about cross guards, he had made a case for
> unevenness: “I thought it would be interesting if it were less precise, and
> just a little bit more spitty.” A redesigned weapon could be “more analog
> and more primitive, and I think, in that way, somehow more ominous.”

Kinda cool, though no doubt this will be result in some more pointless
controversy. I thought this was also revealing:

> He [Abrams] later told me that Ive had shared some of the company’s news in
> advance, and that they had discussed “the fact that we were both working on
> things that had a level of expectation and anticipation that was
> _preposterous_.”

~~~
Eric_WVGG
“less precise, and just a little bit more spitty” I initially took that to be
in reference to the handle, but the trailer clearly shows blades that appear
to be almost made of flame.

------
rotub
TL;DR via Article Summariser (Chrome extension):

Ive is uncomfortable knowing that a hundred thousand Apple employees rely on
his decision-making-his taste-and that a sudden announcement of his retirement
would ambush Apple shareholders.

The Apple Watch-the first Apple device with a design history older than its
founder, or its designer-was conceived "Close to Steve's death," Ive said.

John Gruber, an influential Apple blogger, has written that the prices may be
"Shockingly high ... from the perspective of the tech industry," but perhaps
"Disruptively low from the perspective of the traditional watch and jewelry
world." Sebastian Vivas, the director of a watch museum maintained by Audemars
Piguet, the Swiss manufacturer, recently described his industry as unperturbed
by Apple's plans: "We're not afraid; we're just a little bit smiling." It
would be a greater threat, he told me, if men widely accepted that they could
wear gemstones without a time-keeping pretext.

Ive has begun to work with Ahrendts, Apple's senior vice-president of retail,
on a redesign-as yet unannounced-of the Apple Stores.

~~~
puranjay
That's a criminal disservice to some incredibly insightful writing.

~~~
minthd
Care to write a better summary ? I'm sure many would be interested and upvote.

~~~
arfliw
Read it. It's an awesome piece.

~~~
falcolas
Personally, I find the brand of his sunglasses and the cut of his pants to be
irrelevant. They may help paint a picture of the man ( _if_ you're familiar
with the brand names or the latest styles), but for the most part they are a
part of the narrative I could do without. I'm not reading a novel where I must
paint my own picture of the characters, I'm reading a news article related to
tech. A picture would have sufficed.

Long form narrative requires long form attention and a decent chunk of time.
This piece is competing against 29 others on the front page of HN (and another
10-15 which hit the front page and subsequently fell off since I last logged
on), and I prefer a concise summary to see if there's information I want or
need from this article.

~~~
jameshart
References to the sunglasses brands and the style of objects with which Ive
surrounds himself are part of the message the reporter is trying to get across
about the relationship between Apple and luxury brands - a story which, as
Apple positions themselves to try to replace Cartier and Rolex on celebrity
wrists (because those endorsements are critical to Apple avoiding creating a
'geek watch'), places Ive's role in intriguing light. The question, for me, is
how much of that is the reporter emphasizing that because they themselves find
the relationship interesting - and how much is that Apple's spin to try to
reassure the bling-centric part of the watch market that Ive really does
understand luxury brands.

As someone who finds all the airport-mall-style silk, perfume and diamond
brands completely baffling, Apple's move in that direction - from design to
designer - is a little concerning.

------
dharbin
I thought the bit on cars was timely:

> Ive acknowledged that he and Marc Newson, who recently joined Apple as a
> London-based employee, could “incite ourselves to a sort of fever pitch” of
> design distress; they’ll complain about things “developed to a schedule, to
> a cost,” or “developed to be different, not better.” He and Newson are car
> guys, and they feel disappointed with most modern cars; each summer, they
> attend the Goodwood Festival of Speed, where vintage sports cars are
> exhibited and raced in the South of England. “There are some shocking cars
> on the road,” Ive said. “One person’s car is another person’s scenery.” To
> his right was a silver sedan with a jutting lower lip. Ive said, quietly,
> “For example.” As the disgraced car fell behind, I asked Ive to critique its
> design: “It is baffling, isn’t it? It’s just nothing, isn’t it? It’s just
> insipid.” He declined to name the model, muttering, “I don’t know, I don’t
> want to offend.” (Toyota Echo.)

~~~
leoc
I'm willing to guess that the word in the notebook wasn't 'Airbug' either.

------
leoc
> Behind Ive, at a distance that suggested self-exile, was Steve Wozniak, who,
> in 1976, co-founded Apple with Jobs, and who was wearing a black steam-punk
> watch the size of an ashtray. (“What is that?” Ive later asked,
> rhetorically, in mock affront at its design.)

Well
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2gy53vVRNs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2gy53vVRNs)
, the binary watch is a silvery-metal colour and not as big as the Nixie
watch, so it's probably the Nixie watch
[http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewatch/](http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewatch/)
. (But _of course_ you knew that. ;) )

~~~
m-i-l
The one he was showing to the BBC yesterday was the Nixie tube one:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31463351](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31463351)

------
golemotron
> Jobs’s taste for merciless criticism was notorious; Ive recalled that, years
> ago, after seeing colleagues crushed, he protested. Jobs replied, “Why would
> you be vague?,” arguing that ambiguity was a form of selfishness: “You don’t
> care about how they feel! You’re being vain, you want them to like you.”

Sociopathy in a nutshell.

I've seen this line of thought in a few places in popular culture. It's toxic.
Caring about other people's feelings can be authentic.

~~~
itchyouch
Keep in mind that the unspoken context in the preceding paragraph illustrates
Ive's tact in passing criticism through a metaphor rather than the Jobsian,
"this sucks."

------
inthewoods
"J. J. Abrams, the filmmaker and showrunner, is a friend of Ive’s, but he
could not attend the September launch, because he was shooting “Star Wars: The
Force Awakens,” in London. He later told me that Ive had shared some of the
company’s news in advance, and that they had discussed “the fact that we were
both working on things that had a level of expectation and anticipation that
was preposterous."

Am I the only one that thought that sounds a lot like you just gave away
material, non-public info to someone who could have easily acted on it?
Probably nothing beyond what was in the rumor bin, but still.

~~~
snowwrestler
Having non-public information is not criminal. Only trading on it is.

~~~
isamuel
It's not even criminal to possess material, non-public information and trade
on it. It's only illegal (at least in the United States) if the insider gives
you the information in exchange for some tangible benefit, and then you trade
on it.

~~~
inthewoods
Yes, that is true - however, it is generally frowned on by public companies to
admit you shared such information outside the company.

------
bsdpython
As a software developer I am of course biased but I feel like Ive wielding so
much control without a strong technical counterpart is a mistake. The first
evidence of this in my mind was the iPhone 5C - a cute shell around 1 year old
technology. It's too early to tell but I feel like the Apple Watch has
similarities - cute designs and features without compelling utility or really
any sort of technical innovation, which is surprising. You also see this in
the lack of focus on stable software throughout Apple's ecosystem which I
honestly think has gotten a lot worse in the past year. I can appreciate what
Apple has done for industrial design, user interfaces, and heck even in
packaging, but there is a tipping point.

~~~
jkestner
What exactly do you think is the mistake in the iPhone 5C? Does every new
product have to be technologically more advanced than the one before? Market
segmentation by introducing lower-cost models is nothing new.

Also no technical innovation: iMac, iPod, etc.

~~~
bsdpython
"Market segmentation by introducing lower-cost models is nothing new."

That's not how Apple became the most profitable company in the world. The
first thing Jobs did when he returned to Apple was cut out all of the excess
product lines.

~~~
scott_karana
I guess you're not being sarcastic. The iPhone was perhaps the _only_ line
without a entry-level component: the plethora of iMacs, iPods, and iBooks each
had expensive/professional and entry/cheap lines, if not more than two.

And even then, Apple typically left the previous iPhone model around at a
discount so price-sensitive consumers could buy a discounted 4S instead of a
cutting-edge 5, for example.

------
amelius
> Things are "developed to be different, not better."

This is certainly true for the Apple keyboard. It is totally an-organic. Give
me a cheap standard Logitec keyboard over an Apple keyboard anytime.

~~~
sjwright
Let's be clear here -- I'm the first to admit Apple haven't made a mouse worth
using in the last ten years. All their mice in the post-ball era have been
mediocre or miserable. (I currently use a DeathAdder 2013.)

But their full size corded keyboard is brilliant. Haven't used anything that
feels half as good. Haven't seen anything that looks half as good.

Oh, and their trackpads are brilliant too.

~~~
nsxwolf
Maybe I'm weird here, but I think the Magic Mouse is really great and
comfortable to use.

~~~
zaphoyd
I love my magic mouse as well. I wish they made a corded one though, or made
bluetooth stuff more reliable.

~~~
nsxwolf
One silly thing in OS X is that if you have only a wireless keyboard and
mouse, and accidentally turn off Bluetooth, it is really difficult to figure
out what to do next. The usual advice is "attach a wired mouse and keyboard
and turn it back on", but if you don't have one, lots of luck.

You can actually recover from this with a full power down and restart, OS X
tries to detect this condition and turn Bluetooth back on. But sometimes it
doesn't work and requires a PRAM reset.

------
at-fates-hands
The Wired article which was referenced in the beginning of the article:

The cover: [http://hypercritical.co/2013/09/02/images/wired-pray-
cover.p...](http://hypercritical.co/2013/09/02/images/wired-pray-cover.png)

The article - "101 Ways to Save Apple" :
[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/5.06/apple.html](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/5.06/apple.html)

The list is pretty interesting we can look back and see which ones were spot
on and the others were way, way off.

------
randomsearch
I love this piece. What a fantastic work.

I love that it's much longer than most articles shared on HN, and that reading
the whole thing took me a long time, but was totally rewarding. A whole day of
coffee breaks, in fact.

And now I'm too late to join in the discussion!

More high quality articles like this, please internets!

------
bshimmin
"His manner suggests the burden of being fully appreciated." \- I don't really
know what that phrase means, but I love it.

~~~
skore
I would imagine something along the lines of - After you have been right so
many times (and profitably so), people stop challenging you and just take your
word as gospel. At that point, there is no longer a burden to convince people,
which is a very helpful mechanism to keep you on your toes.

This mechanism is what you then have to internalize and have out with yourself
(and perhaps the very few people you have to work insanely hard on to keep out
of acolyte mode) because it is now the only thing in the world that even _can_
keep you on your toes.

------
runj__
_The cloth covering the table nearest the door was curiously flat. “This is
actually complicated,” Ive said, feeling through the material. “This will make
sense later. I’m not messing with you at all, I promise.”_

This sounds like something out of a sci-fi novel.

~~~
bravo22
it was the watch display case the author talks about later.

------
felixbraun
I have no idea why they are giving this article away for free (loaded it into
Instapaper and won't see ads).

Who wouldn't pay $3 for this via Stripe?

~~~
jacquesm
I wouldn't pay $0.10 for it.

~~~
felixbraun
You spend 60 minutes on something that isn't worth $0.10 for you?

~~~
jacquesm
No, I didn't spend time on it at all. Apple does not interest me.

~~~
puranjay
Which explains why you are here, commenting on an article about Apple's lead
designer.

~~~
jacquesm
I structurally read most comment threads on HN, _even on subjects that I don
't care about_ to see what's going on in the world of software and hardware
without having to go and work with each and every device and piece of software
out there.

Part of my job is to stay informed about lots of things that I don't have
direct experience with, there is simply too much out there for any individual
to experience directly.

So I use HN as a time-saving device, the collective wisdom and time invested
vastly exceeds my own and it's not rare at all to find that HN comment threads
are more informative and correct than the articles themselves. FWIW if a
subject does interest me I'll read the article too (obviously...), and plenty
of times the HN comment threads make me change my mind about what I should be
interested in.

The effect of this is that I can state with some certainty _why_ apple does
not interest me without investing a chunk of cash and a large amount of time
first.

Of course that wasn't what you were after, you'd like me to admit that I'm
secretly interested in apple after all. But there isn't a single apple product
that I'd like to own or use (I have an ancient Imac here that's been off for
more than a year now), I don't want to buy an 'experience', I only believe in
being able to run whatever software I want on the hardware that I own. As soon
as I need to jailbreak a device in order to be able to really use it you can
safely count me out and OS/X is not such a large step up from Ubuntu that it
makes me want to run a different OS on my desktop than on my servers.

So as far as I'm concerned Apple is not (currently) interesting to me.

~~~
bonaldi
None of that screed explains why you felt compelled to threadshit with "not
worth 10¢ to me". You are able to "structurally read" to see what's going on
without such comments, surely.

~~~
jacquesm
Because the GGGP asked 'who wouldn't pay $3 for this'.

~~~
bonaldi
I think it's implicit in the premise that only people who are interested in
the topic would be prepared to pay anything to read something on it.

The charitable interpretation of his question would be "who, of the people who
find this topic interesting, would not be willing to pay $3 for it?".

The question you are presumably structurally answering is "why wouldn't
absolutely everybody in the whole world pay $3 for this?". In answering that,
you were either being insulting to GGGP, or looking for a pretext to wedge in
an "I don't care about this" comment. I suspect the latter.

~~~
burnstek
Apple is a fascinating phenomenon. It rightly interests everyone; investors,
economists, managers, consumers, and from the look of this thread, even those
who it doesn't interest. :)

------
juliangamble
A fun bit is the defence of the hockey puck mouse (at the end).

------
ebbv
I'll be honest I couldn't finish this article. I am so sick of writers fawning
over Steve Jobs in every single article about Apple. Jobs has been gone for
over 3 years now. It's time that he was only mentioned in passing in an
article about Apple's future.

~~~
ff10
I would not say the author was fawning, but it is obvious, and such articles
try to explain that exact detail, that Jobs was and still is an immense
influence. Writers need to – at least – acknowledge that, even if some people
are tired of it.

~~~
ebbv
Of course he's a huge influence. But it's been 3 years of everyone who talks
about Apple talking about what a huge influence he is. It really does not need
to be mentioned other than in passing any more. This article spent way too
much tiem on it right away, to the point where I only made it through the
first section and had to stop.

------
brackenbury
Am I the only one who thinks Jony Ive is a fraud? Let's examine the evidence,
shall we?

Let's consider Jony's performance on software design first. This is what some
prominent people have said about iOS 7: The Verge wrote in their review: "iOS
7 isn't harder to use, just less obvious. That's a momentous change: iOS used
to be so obvious." In iOS 7 basic usability features such as making buttons
look like buttons are now stuffed under Accessibility options. About this,
Tumblr co-founder Marco Arment wrote: "If iOS 8 can’t remove any of these
options, it's a design failure." (And iOS 8 hasn't.) Michael Heilemann,
Interface Director at Squarespace wrote, "when I look at [iOS 7 beta] I see
anti-patterns and basic mistakes that should have been caught on the
whiteboard before anyone even began thinking about coding it." And famed
blogger John Gruber said this about iOS 7: "my guess is that [Steve Jobs]
would not have supported this direction."

And what about Jony's other responsibility, industrial design? The iPod,
iPhone, iPad, MacBook Air and other Apple products are all amazingly well
designed and breathtakingly beautiful. But these products weren't designed by
Jony Ive all by himself. He designed them under Steve Jobs's guidance and
direction. Steve was the tastemaker. Apple's post-Steve products are nowhere
near as well-designed.

Consider iPhone 5c, for example. The colors are horrid, and when you add those
Crocs-like cases it looks more like a Fisher-Price toy than like a device an
executive would want to be seen holding. Then they released some ads for the
5c, and I kid you not, one of the ads had sounds of bleating farm animals. (It
was titled "Every color has a story", published on tumblr. That the 5c hasn't
done well in the market shouldn't surprise anyone.

Of late Apple has done phenomenally well, financially. But this isn't because
of Jony Ive's design. It is because of the ecosystem created by Steve Jobs.
The larger phone size met an important demand, and is not an innovation, and
this is not repeatable innovation.

References:
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/18/4741724/ios-7-review](http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/18/4741724/ios-7-review)
[http://www.marco.org/2013/12/15/button-
shapes](http://www.marco.org/2013/12/15/button-shapes)
[http://fireballed.org/linked/2013/06/18/heilemann-
ios-7/](http://fireballed.org/linked/2013/06/18/heilemann-ios-7/)
[http://daringfireball.net/2013/10/this_weeks_ipad_event](http://daringfireball.net/2013/10/this_weeks_ipad_event)

~~~
coob
The whole iOS 7 obviousness argument is ridiculous.

Of course iOS 6 was more obvious to Verge writers, they'd been using it for
3/4 years.

------
72deluxe
Likely an interesting article, but to warn you: it is difficult to read, due
to, the, many, many, commas. And short sentences. And, short, pithy
statements, with no, obvious direction, with added details thrown in, that are
nothing, to do with the, main reason for this, paragraph. There is also
consistent incessant name dropping.

Meant in good humour.

------
blisse
Not to write an irrelevant comment, but printed out this article is 52
pages... c'mon, that's a bit excessive even if you really like Apple.

~~~
dewey
It's an article for a print magazine, not a Buzzfeed post.

~~~
jethro_tell
10 Jonny Ive quotes you'll have to read out of context. You'll never believe
7.

------
joosters
A TL;DR would be useful. Is there a focus or a direction or a point somewhere
in the article? I've read the first few pages but it's just a meandering
nothingness so far.

~~~
justincormack
Flushed out of the UK after a toilet manufacturer turned down his designs,
Jony Ive, who is friends with Stephen Fry, Bono and lots of other celebs,
clicked with Steve Jobs and now wants to retire but is chained in by the watch
and the billion objects he designed that were sold, so he is driven around in
a Bentley but hey he can get rid of Job's awful taste in calendar apps
designed to look like the interior of his (now Ive's) private jet. The Apple
store will have carpets because no one will buy a watch on a non carpeted
floor.

~~~
acqq
So he wants to be free. Well, there is already a petition:

[https://www.change.org/p/apple-free-jony-ive-from-his-
white-...](https://www.change.org/p/apple-free-jony-ive-from-his-white-room)

